# Need htpc case



## yasho2249 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dont know which htpc cases are available in India. Micro atx or mini itx will do. Don't mind sfx psu but are they available in India?(and expensive :-/) Doesn't necessarily have to be htpc like the elite 130 not tower cases. Small size and good looks will do. Need support for a full sized gpu. Can you people suggest some?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Dont know which htpc cases are available in India. Micro atx or mini itx will do. Don't mind sfx psu but are they available in India? Doesn't necessarily have to be htpc. Small size and good looks will do. The real issue is of depth but if I can't find anything I can keep it standing like the node 202. Can you people suggest some?



Silverstone Raven RVZ02 Mini-ITX HTPC Case (SST-RVZ02B) -6600.

Link:Buy Online | Silverstone Raven RVZ02 Mini-ITX HTPC Case SST-RVZ02B | Price in Indi


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Silverstone Raven RVZ02 Mini-ITX HTPC Case (SST-RVZ02B) -6600.
> 
> Link:Buy Online | Silverstone Raven RVZ02 Mini-ITX HTPC Case SST-RVZ02B | Price in Indi


Everything else looks good but I guess it needs sfx psu.....are they available?? If yes link please....


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 18, 2016)

Very few correctly priced mini cases are available in India. 

See if you can find a cm elite 130 in local and online stores. It is a good case with great VFM. 

It will be difficult to find a SFX PSU in India. Corsair is planning to bring the SF450 to india. Corsair SF450 should be available in India soon. I did an unboxing and hands review for the same.Corsair SF450 Review Plus Unboxing - Desktoprigs.i

You can also check out this article- Best Mini PC cases in India


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 18, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> Very few correctly priced mini cases are available in India.
> 
> See if you can find a cm elite 130 in local and online stores. It is a good case with great VFM.
> 
> ...


The elite 130 was my first choice but the depth issue came recently. The depth is hardly 12 inches. No problem with width or length. Does anything like this exist??


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 18, 2016)

Any particular reason you want something with that width?

You said you can also go for a micro-ATX, then why not check out the N200 by CM. Great little case for the money.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 22, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> Any particular reason you want something with that width?
> 
> You said you can also go for a micro-ATX, then why not check out the N200 by CM. Great little case for the money.


Okay forget the depth thing. Got that sorted. Was looking at ML03B. Nicely priced at primeabgb @5.5k but the problem is it doesn't support all gpu sizes (got to know this from pcpartpicker not check myself) and it supports some 750ti (was looking for 750ti/950 in there)  but those models don't seem to be available anywhere. Those cases which support all size like the GD0xB are priced like crazy high . By the way your article was good but I am looking for htpc and not mini itx cases. It will be in the living room soo cant really swap it with a tower style case. The elite 130 looks the best one right now but a htpc like case would be better. Any solutions?  Thank you


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 22, 2016)

You are looking for low profile expansion cards? Then good luck finding those in INdia. 

Getting a media centre like PC case in India will be tough job. You will have to make some compromises.

The major problem will be finding a SFX PSU. Most probably you will have to import one. 

Have you considered this too- Corsair Obsidian Series 250D Mini ITX PC Case Not a htpc style but close enough. and looks good too. 

And this too. SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTION：SG1 Will support most components of standard size.


----------

